# Introducing Ellie Mae



## Hazel08 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is our new little girl 



















Playing with Dad (Diesel)










Night Night all 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh, how cute..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous pup, the big one aint bad either,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute, shes so sweet and a handsome father she has too


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my God...aaawwww......sooo cuddly!


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

She's so cute!!


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Bless.


----------



## holidayhutch (Jan 18, 2008)

Aaaaaaw I think my heart just melted, she is gorgeous


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a lovely pup and the dog as well


----------

